# Any good stone yards around Irving / Carrollton area?



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I know everyone has great things about Whiz Q Stone, but unfortunately it is just a little too far away. I am wondering if anyone knows of another place that might be within driving distance of where I work, somewhere I could run to at lunch time. I work in Irving near 635 and Freeport, so I have pretty easy access to the Bush, 35, 114, and 121 so that helps. Let me know.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I found a place in Dallas that's only about 15 minutes from the office. Its called Chesshir Stone & Rock Supply. Anyone been there? I was gonna swing out there today until I heard the thunder crashing


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

there also a place here in plano off of ave k and legacy. 
http://www.contractors-stone.com/home.html
6620 Avenue K, Plano, TX 75074 
Phone 972-516-1468


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Chessir is a good place, but they don't have the selection that Whiz-Q has, and are not as well set up for small purchases.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Michael. I will check them out. If I don't find anything I will have to make the trek to Whiz Q.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

There is one on beltine between mcarthur and 161. It is behind the Yucatan beach volleyball place on the coppell/carrollton border. I am not sure about their selection. I just pickup a few rocks and they are always free...

For you go east on 635 and get off beltline north and then go on beltline east and after you cross mcarthur Blvd you will see a set of flashing overhead orange lights coming up. Remember at the flashing light you need to make a left.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sweet. I'll check that one out too.


----------

